# A Wanko in the wild



## KrayFish404 (19/8/16)

This is the authentic *Focusecig Wanko*

Just got this delivered today. So not sure if this is a review, or a product watch.

The black one is $11.62
http://www.gearbest.com/rebuildable-atomizers/pp_400551.html?wid=21

The Silver is $11.11
http://www.gearbest.com/rebuildable-atomizers/pp_400552.html?wid=21

Now that is really cheap for an authentic (free shipping of course from Gearbest, customs charged me R51 for 2)

They come pre-packaged with 3 coils of which are quite unique - yes it is pre-built, and "tubular" - as in they have no legs. They are simply clasped like a fuse.

The coils are Clapton (0.35 ohm), SS(0.6 ohm), and A1(1.0 ohm)

Coils range from $2.14, to $2.51, for packets of 10, that works out to be R2.90 for the SS and A1 coils, and R3.40 for Clapton.

The bonus of course is that the prongs can be removed, leaving you with a "postless" dripper. (not that I see an easy build)

Initial thoughts: it is well made, sturdy, the o-rings has the perfect grip, flavour is fine, but the wind noise is a bit loud. Wicking was easy though the ID if the Clapton is only 2.5mm (the SS and A1 is 3.2, I will try them later tonight) If you wanted clouds this is not it. This is single coil small chamber flavour tester. (I am thinking even perhaps carbonised mesh A La Gemini. You only need so many drops to do tastings.)

The airflow is designed to hit the bottom first, but I doubt there is a chance for overdripping, as even though it is from the bottom there is still about a 3mm gap to the bottom.

Fasttech also released today the Wanko RTA.

Does this have a future? Dunno, I doubt using this minus the pre-built coils will be fun the coil, but at the price of these coils why not - especially for people with physical problems (Parkinsons, poor eye sight and so forth) or for the novice (and let's not forget the lazy). This dripper has seen fairly good reviews so far.

And yes. The answer is yes. I purely bought this for the name. Happy now?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/8/16)

How do you wick it?


----------



## KrayFish404 (19/8/16)

Just like a normal coil - through the centre. I wouldn't do that coil floating on a bed of wick trick some people do in drippers with a similar deck to this, like the AX1.

The wick will simply be pushed to the side at the ends, perhaps even pony-tailed into 2 to go both sides. I only had Clicks Zig-Zag cotton on me, will do some Kendo when I get home.


----------



## JB1987 (19/8/16)

Seems like the perfect lazy dripper. I agree, fixing your own coil might be a bit of a pain but with the available coils I can't see why you would need to. I saw on Facebook that Todd (Todss Reviews) was testing one out as well.


----------



## KrayFish404 (19/8/16)

Yeah he managed to mess up the Clapton. Agreeable that you must be carefull when mounting the Clapton though I can only think that the SS and A1 is more robust.


----------



## Huffapuff (19/8/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> I only had Clicks Zig-Zag cotton on me, will do some Kendo when I get home.


Talk about being too impatient to get home 
Thanks for the insights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (19/8/16)

All of this is confusing down to the name and pushing on to the coils. Nevertheless it does look "interesting".


----------



## KB_314 (20/8/16)

Looks like an interesting atty. 
But "Wanko"? Seriously? 
Naming atties is probably someones full-time job. Wish I were a fly on the wall in the boardroom when that one got approved!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (20/8/16)

Wanko? Could be that some dexterity of the wrist is required when mounting the coils.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KrayFish404 (24/8/16)

Neal said:


> Wanko? Could be that some dexterity of the wrist is required when mounting the coils.



All I can say on that is that I know many, MANY peeps who would be able to this effortlessly then. 'Nough said

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

